# Duty cycle con generador de funciones en proteus



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola  a todos aquí adjunto una pequeña simulación para los aficionados a proteus tengo la gran duda de como saber el factor de trabajo en este programa .
Por ejemplo si quiero un factor del 12% , 5 % como se varia eso en proteus gracias


----------

